# Porter Cable 135psi compressor



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The
> little nerled looks like you would be able to turn it by hand, but it is one with
> the hex nut part that screws into the tank itself.


Ayuh,.......

My Guess is,.....
The Petcock is Stuck in the outer fitting......
The Inner knurled piece should turn within the Hex fitting screwed into the tank.....

Maybe a Wrench,+ a set of Vise-grips will free it up....


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Home Depot sells a replacement "belly valve" (drain cock/bleed valve) and it comes with the blue threadlocker already on it so it's a very simple and inexpensive replacement at, if my memory serves me correctly, $4.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Tighten the hex part snugly into the tank with a wrench, this part does not move for draining operations. Then unscrew (counter clockwise) the knurled knob, with your fingers. Sounds like you may have overtightened it already, so you may need pliers for the first time. Once working, it does not need any more than hand tight to seal the air. Air screams out of the hole, because it is screwed tightly into the open position right now. It is like a radiator drain cock, unscrewing it (counter clockwise) actually closes it, and what would normally be considered tightening (clockwise), is actually opening the valve. If it still leaks, you have tightened it so much, that the seal is damaged, and it will need replacement.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

I removed the original draincock on my older Craftsman compressor since it was often so hard to use. I replaced it with a simple ball valve drain I have seen on the new compressor models like Hitachi and Ridgid. Works great.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,........

I put 1 of These on my shop compressor......


----------



## scot clark (Feb 13, 2008)

Bondo:
Where did you get that drain valve with the pull chord?


----------



## wodman51jfk (Dec 16, 2007)

.......yeah Bondo...where....I gotta get one of those for my big shop compressor..........ball valve is much better than stock knurled valve, but that looks down right handy there!......and can it be pulled sideways to drain, or do you have to rig something so it pulls straight down.....?


----------

